# Ryobi Belt Sander repair



## expaddler (Aug 17, 2011)

Has anyone changed the timing belt on a Ryobi belt sander. Can't get cog wheels off.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a model #?
If there is no adjustable idler then I would not be taking the drive wheel off.
Rotate and pull the belt straight out at the pulleys.
Think you'll find it impossible to get the pulley back one under the belt tension.


----------



## expaddler (Aug 17, 2011)

Model is BE321 TypeII. Should have included this in first post. 
Drive sprocket is flanged so that belt will not come off. Driven sprocket is larger diameter, but not flanged. Belt is very short and tight (no tension idler). Both sprockets have nuts on end of their shafts which I had no trouble removing. I have tried gently prizing the sprockets off their shafts. The driven sprocket moves some. The drive does not. I suspect that the tight belt keeps the driven from moving more. Exploded view showing all parts shows nothing which appears to be holding the sprockets other than the nuts on the end. But I'm afraid to put a lot of prizing pressure on to try to get sprockets off. There may be something I can't see that I would damage. Thanks for your response to my post.


----------



## expaddler (Aug 17, 2011)

Got my nerve up and pryed harder, but as gently as possible, on both sprockets together. With that and a little WD 40 they broke loose. New belt is installed and I'm sanding away.


----------



## Abbytelli (Jun 7, 2018)

I have the sprockets off but cannot seed the small one back to the base of the post. The sprocket drops to about half way and cannot be forced to the correct position. The inner part does not turn.


----------

